# First film Nishika N9000 help?



## ShootFL (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey guys just bought my first film camera, the Nishika N9000. I want to make those 3D Gifs but i was wondering a few things. I tried googling it but found outdated forums and not too many people that own this camera. So if anyone has experience your help will be much appreciated. I just want to know if there is anything in particular that i have to tell the person im developing the photos. because i know its like 3-4 images that look the same. And also if anyone knows a good program to stitch these together into a GIF. Or can i use photoshop cs5. Thanks, also any experience and tips with this camera will help.


----------



## compur (Mar 29, 2012)

It's for making lenticular 3D prints.

See:
Snap 3D - 3D Lenticular Prints and Cameras


----------



## Proteus617 (Mar 29, 2012)

Like Compur said, it's a lenticular camera, not a stereo camera.  If you want to create stereo images that you can view on a computer with glasses, check out this link for basics.  You will be using the first and fourth negative from each set for your pair.


----------



## ShootFL (Mar 30, 2012)

I know what its for but people buy the camera and take pictures put them together to make a GIF like this. This photo is taken with the exact same camera.

http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1l7x942J41qz5d8go5_500.gif

http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1l8kpDyyZ1qz5d8go1_500.gif

http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0j8nr059Z1qz5d8go1_500.gif


----------



## Proteus617 (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow.  1/3 terribly annoying and 2/3 absolutely fascinating.  I would like to see your results from this.


----------



## compur (Mar 31, 2012)

Just ask for "process only" and then scan the negs.


----------

